# Redmon installation errors & printer stuffups



## wallywatt01 (Apr 9, 2007)

Dont know if anyone here will know, but i am trying to install Redmon printer port redirector, but when i try to install it i get the error
"ERROR COPYING UNINSTALL PROGRAM. ERROR = 5. ACCESS IS DENIED"
anyone know a fix??

or other wise, the reason i am trying to install this is so i can print for a new mac bok running leapord via my XP pc to my printer. I can print from my vista laptop, but not from my macbook.

Any help??


----------



## joe_a_e (Jul 8, 2013)

For the record:

Solved this by manually deleting unredmon.exe , redmon32.dll, redmon.chm/gid and an old, left over redmonnt.dll from the system32 directory.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Are you needing help with Windows or OS X?


----------

